# whats the best product for engine bay dressing



## jaypolo (Jul 28, 2010)

whats the best dressing toi uyse oin an engine bay after its been detailed and cleaned,
the best dressing to finish it off?

any suggestions?

also, whats the best products to clean an engine bay with? megs super d?
megs apc?

cheers


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

To dress the engine bay A303 Aerospace Protectand without a doubt. Spray on plenty then leave to dry on for a few hours and dab off any excess. Trust me on that one.

Megs Super Degreaser is pretty good. Bilt Hamber do some good stuff as well. R222 citrus degreaser. TBH a strong mix of APC can work wonders on an engine bay esp if it's been protected previously.


----------



## Deep blue (Sep 21, 2009)

grantwils said:


> To dress the engine bay A303 Aerospace Protectand without a doubt. Spray on plenty then leave to dry on for a few hours and dab off any excess. Trust me on that one.


+1 to 303:thumb:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

grantwils said:


> To dress the engine bay A303 Aerospace Protectand without a doubt. Spray on plenty then leave to dry on for a few hours and dab off any excess. Trust me on that one.
> 
> Megs Super Degreaser is pretty good. Bilt Hamber do some good stuff as well. R222 citrus degreaser. TBH a strong mix of APC can work wonders on an engine bay esp if it's been protected previously.


^^ what he said. :thumb:


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Yep, 303 is definitely the way to go.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

I use AG VRC (or supersheen if you get the 5L trade version). Just spray it all over a wet engine bay straight after cleaning it and shut the bonnet. It dries to a great finish on paintwork, metal and plastics. No need to wipe off or buff.:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I've yet to try 303, but always get great results from AG Vinyl & Rubber or Zaino Z16 on all things rubber and plastic under the bonnet :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

303 Is good, but autoglym vinyl and rubber is fantastic for engine bays cheaper too.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I use Surfex from Bilt Hamber to clean and 303 to dress. Works a treat.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Or even bilt hamber autobalm works well! But for me,I use fk 108 as I bought a big bottle ages ago. A little goes a long way and it lasts for a while too.


----------



## steviee90 (Mar 17, 2010)

I go with meg's APC to clean the engine bay, will need to look into 303 though.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Viper said:


> I've yet to try 303, but always get great results from AG Vinyl & Rubber or Zaino Z16 on all things rubber and plastic under the bonnet :thumb:


Do you spray the AG on in the same way as 303?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Eddy said:


> Do you spray the AG on in the same way as 303?


You can do yes, and I'm pretty sure that's how AG recommend and demonstrate it being used. On a slightly warm engine it dries quite rapidly leaving a sheen on everything.

However, it's not how I use it as on my engine with all components exposed, and surfaces of varying materials, I only want the dressing on the rubber and plastic parts, not all over everything else so I have to apply with a combination of small brushes and sponges.

On modern cars where the majority of the engine bay is taken up with plastic covers then yes, a 'spray & leave' method would work :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Not many UV rays in the engine bay to need 303 are they? IMO it seems to an expensive product for this task. Still each to there own.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Very durable though, more resistant to static/dust, and also has a long lasting finish compared to a lot of products.


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

303 aerospace :argie:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> Very durable though, more resistant to static/dust, and also has a long lasting finish compared to a lot of products.


Cheers WGM, do you know how it compares to Finish in this respect?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Don't know about that SimonBash, but I do know that in FK425 (their QD) they have a patented anti-static part to it that MIGHT be in the FK dressing mentioned earlier, so might be even better with static/dust.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Clean: Bilt Hamber Surfex
Dressing: Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care (Supersheen is the trade version)


----------



## steveosri (Apr 8, 2007)

autoglym vinyl & rubber care for me never used anything else


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Optimum protectant plus or AG vinyl and rubber.


----------



## MerlinGTI (Nov 4, 2009)

Viper said:


> I've yet to try 303, but always get great results from AG Vinyl & Rubber or Zaino Z16 on all things rubber and plastic under the bonnet :thumb:


I took the plunge recently Viper being in a simular position as you (Happy with AG Vinyl) and I do now prefer the 303. Its not as greasy as AG V&RC, dries with a nicer too.

Still at twice the price its not twice the product


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

AS Rubber and Plastic Dressing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

AG

303 

WD40 (the 5L bottle trigger style rather than aerosol)


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Surfex HD for the cleaning and AG Vinyl & Rubber for the dressing.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

AG vinyl & rubber im a big fan of swissvax motorshine for that extra shine
















Then a rs4


----------



## Axel1966 (Sep 10, 2009)

IMHO the AG Vinyl&Rubber is too glossy.
The best result may be the Einszett Vinyl Gel.
It's lasts longer than 303, and the look is close to original. 
(180.000 miles BMW, cleaned using premium blue APC 1:3)


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

jaypolo said:


> whats the best dressing toi uyse oin an engine bay after its been detailed and cleaned,
> the best dressing to finish it off?
> 
> any suggestions?
> ...


WD40 :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

303 Aerospace Protectant or Britemax Interior Dressing (available here)

Both use the same method, spray it all over the engine bay, shut the bonnet, come back a few hours later to find a minted engine.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

AG vinyl and rubber for me, yep it can be greasy but that doesnt stop you wiping over it with a microfibre, and at £6 you cant go wrong


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

AutoSmart Finish. About £20 for 5ltrs

Dilute it down with water if you want a more matt finish. Works great on arches too. Spray and walk away.:thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

donnyboy said:


> AutoSmart Finish. About £20 for 5ltrs
> 
> Dilute it down with water if you want a more matt finish. Works great on arches too. Spray and walk away.:thumb:


tried while the AS rep was present and thought it was tosh, too greasy and makes the engine bay look like a cheap finish....


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

FK108 top cote, awesome stuff, spray on, wipe with an applicator or brush and leave to dry, it's not a greasy finish like some i have tried, also superb on tyres and lasts for ages, gives a neutral sheen look not shiny or matt, just right in my eyes.:thumb:


----------



## squeal (Mar 3, 2006)

Argee with donnyboy,AS Finish at 50:50 is the best,i carry supersheen also but find i have to wipe it afterwards,wth Finish u literally open the bonnet and its smearless.Also consider Nielsen's Choice dressing,very similar product,again spray n walk away.


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

303!!


----------



## gerald bmw (Feb 25, 2009)

this is auto glym viynl n rubber


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

phobia said:


> AG vinyl and rubber for me, yep it can be greasy but that doesnt stop you wiping over it with a microfibre, and at £6 you cant go wrong





phobia said:


> tried while the AS rep was present and thought it was tosh, too greasy and makes the engine bay look like a cheap finish....


Nothing like contradicting yourself. :thumb:

You'd rather pay £6 for a bottle..... instead of about £20 for a 5ltr bottle that you can dilute to about twice as much.


----------



## brocky (Mar 30, 2008)

303,worth every penny.


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 29, 2010)

matt1263 said:


> AG
> 
> 303
> 
> WD40 (the 5L bottle trigger style rather than aerosol)


X2. Wiped on though not sprayed everywhere, use AG resin on the paintwork


----------

